# Wanted! SE FLA- MAY 1-2 (1nt)2BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Apr 21, 2015)

Need 1 nite in SE Fla... May 1. check out on May2
Going on Cruise out of Miami May 2  
1 cpl & 2 ladies
need 2BR Preferably.. 
Call 904-403-7019

jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------

